# set ink problem with epson 4880



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

I am having problems with my Printex Robo Long DTG using the epson 4880
The LK cartridge will not accept the resetter
when I insert the cartridge I get a Set ink cartridge error
i have tried ressetting the chip many times and wriggling the cartridge around but no luck.
has anyone had this trouble ?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sometimes the chips can go bad, the sensors in the printer that read the chips can become damaged and as you mentioned... sometimes you have to wiggle the cartridge around in order to get the connectors in the correct spot to read the chips.

Some people have found it much easier to get another cartridge and see if that resolves the problem. You might want to check with the company that sold you the printer to see if they have any recommended steps to getting past the error code. 

Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Mark
I have had problems dealing with the supplier/manufacturer, they are in japan and I am in Australia
there is a communication barrier as their english is very poor.
Does anyone know of a consumables supplier in Australia ?


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Mark
I have had problems dealing with the supplier/manufacturer, they are in japan and I am in Australia
there is a communication barrier as their english is very poor.
Does anyone know of a consumables supplier in Australia ?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Linz said:


> I am having problems with my Printex Robo Long DTG using the epson 4880
> The LK cartridge will not accept the resetter
> when I insert the cartridge I get a Set ink cartridge error
> i have tried ressetting the chip many times and wriggling the cartridge around but no luck.
> has anyone had this trouble ?





From Mike in our Support Department:

Does the Epson printer acknowledge the fact that the cartridge has been removed/inserted? During this process, the Epson "reads" from the chip and you should see this on the LCD screen (insert cartridge, please wait etc.) If not, it could be mechanical failure (the prongs inside are damaged) or electrical failure (each ink bay has a thin ribbon cable for itself going to a transfer board on each side, then to a wider ribbon cable going to the main board. I have seen partially loose cables from there or the main board cause this).

Will the Epson correctly read from another (cleaning) cartridge? It could be the chip itself has failed, if you see a response from the Epson that it "knows" you removed/inserted a cartridge.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Harry

yes the printer does acknowledge all actions ie when I remove the cartridge it will read No cartridge and if I try another cartridge it will read wrong cartridge


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Lindsay,

I can assist with sourcing resetable cartridges for you.
as others have suggested, the problem may be a bit deeper than than just a cartridge. 

I am based in Sydney, we happpen to be sending a techncian over to Perth next week to do a service run, he is fairly booked out but he may well be able to drop by and get you up and running

send me a PM and I will give you his number

Regards
Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Linz said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> yes the printer does acknowledge all actions ie when I remove the cartridge it will read No cartridge and if I try another cartridge it will read wrong cartridge





From Mike in our Support Department:

It would not be electrical/mechanical if it acts in this manner. Can you specify what you mean by "another cartridge"? Chips are "slot specific", meaning a different cartridge will not work for a different color. Normally, there are "tabs" on cartridges which would prevent you from putting say a K cartridge in a C slot. What do you have for a bulk system? It would appear to me the chip has indeed failed (not common, but it can and does happen). When you try to reset it, does the resetter "blink" normally? Or does it flash fast as if the reset has failed? Move the resetter 1mm away from the edge to see if you can get it to properly reset. If it does not successfully reset, I would say the chip has failed. You did not mention if you had a cartridge from a cleaning set (i.e. a K cartridge for the K slot). Sometimes the Epson gets confused, and a different cartridge forces it to re-read itself and the problem goes away.

Also, on that line of thought, start up the printer with the cartridge "out". This will prompt you to insert a cartridge. This forces the Epson mainboard to fully read the cartridge after asking you insert it during startup. If it is indeed confused, this may clear the error.

If none of this solves the issue, I would say the chip has indeed failed, or has become dislodged somehow or dirty to the point it will not read correctly, and not reset correctly.



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## dianespence (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi we have this same problem did you find an answer


----------

